# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Our very own Phil

## gavin

On Reporting Scotland tonight.  Skip forward to 28 min 30 sec or thereabouts.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode...nd_24_06_2013/

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Must have been at a demonstration day 
nice to see bees get a mention and the chap knew about varroa free Mull

----------


## gavin

Yes, I wondered if he'd been talking to our Trog.  Or even our Richard.

I'll keep tabs on the Beeb's local news if you do STV.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

I'll do my best  :Smile:

----------

